# SAMSUNG UE40F6470 probleme ...



## baumbusch (23. September 2013)

hallo 
ich habe mir heute den SAMSUNG UE40F6470 gekauft ... 
leider verstehe ich nicht wie ich die sender sortieren kann gegoogelt habe ich natürlich schon und auch dieses video hier gefunden 

Senderlisten bearbeiten: Samsung Slim LED Smart TV (UE46F6470 / UE46ES6300) Sender sortieren - YouTube

aber ich habe komischer weise im smart hub diese ganzen einstellungen nicht die man zb. bei 2.13 sieht ...

ich weiss echt nicht mehr was ich machen soll ich verzweifel an diesem fernseher 

danke


----------



## Dichlorvos (23. September 2013)

Ich habe bei mir SamToolBox - Download - CHIP Online damit sortiert. Du muss es aber jede minute speichern, das Tool stürtz ständig ab.


----------



## baumbusch (24. September 2013)

danke das mit den sender habe ich jetzt geschafft ...

ich hätte jetzt noch eine frage 
was bringt dieses samsung konto muss ich das haben ? kann ich sonst die ganzen apps nicht richtig benutzen ? 

danke


----------

